# Hello , Meet BIGGIE



## B I G G I E (Jun 11, 2009)

*Name : BIGGIE 
Age : 8 Week's 4 Days
Bloodline : Razors Edge x Watchdog
Weight On Vet Scale : 14.0 lb's
UKC REG​*

































































Any Questions Feel Free To Ask Me I Will Keep Everyone Updated.​


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh he is super cute i love his eyes!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

he sure is a handsome little bugger!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Extremely cute little fella!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

WOW, gorgeous! nice tats too


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Very cute puppy, I love his color.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very handsome pup. At 8 weeks and 13.5lbs sounds like he was given the correct name.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Very gorgeous pup, can't wait to see how he grows up.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Aww he is so cute.
I have puppy fever I keep telling Trevor we need another bully.
=D


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Very handsome little guy :love2:


----------



## spnall4 (Feb 12, 2009)

He looks great!


----------



## B I G G I E (Jun 11, 2009)

THANKS FOR ALL THE POSITIVE COMMENT'S AND FEEDBACK


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

Hes so cute!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Very good looking pup...


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

i love his coloring hes got a nice coat


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice looking bully. He is gonna be a "Biggie" lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

what a cute puppy!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

beautiful boy. y'all arent helping my puppy fever with these pictures of these adorable pups. i spend the majority of my free time looking for a future puppy online now. thanks. hahaha.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Look at those paws! They're HUGE! That's one hansome pup you got there!:clap:


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Precious little kid, I love him :woof:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> Aww he is so cute.
> I have puppy fever I keep telling Trevor we need another bully.
> =D


THE F*** WE DO. I still want my Bella back.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Biggie is adorable, love his coat.


----------



## B I G G I E (Jun 11, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> beautiful boy. y'all arent helping my puppy fever with these pictures of these adorable pups. i spend the majority of my free time looking for a future puppy online now. thanks. hahaha.


yeah i like to look at pit pups and full grown online as well 
lol

also THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE COMMENTS KEEP THEM COMING LOL!:roll:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

welcome to gp... haha i like the pic where his tail is pointing straight up.. lol in my house the only time the tail is like that, is when... well you know..

very cute pup and very nice, fitting name!


----------



## B I G G I E (Jun 11, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> welcome to gp... haha i like the pic where his tail is pointing straight up.. lol in my house the only time the tail is like that, is when... well you know..
> 
> very cute pup and very nice, fitting name!


thank you , when is it like that ? lol?


----------

